
Show HN: Display My IP – macOS app that displays your IP in menu bar - ezhik_
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/display-my-ip/id1493408723
======
dinkleberg
"There is no alternative ways to find out your public IP" seems rather untrue.

~~~
Spacemolte
Why is that? The app also shows what country the IP address is based in, how
would you do that without making an external request? With that said, i would
rather use bitbar for this, instead of yet another custom application.

~~~
djyde
Hammerspoon can too

